
Ask HN: Best advice for starting a new job? - smarri
I&#x27;m starting a new job with a new company shortly. What&#x27;s some of the best advice you have on starting a new role? Or what&#x27;s worked well for you in the past? Thanks
======
clintonb
Take the time to get to know your team and those on other teams with which you
will work closely. Setup lunch/coffee 1-on-1s if you can. Breaking the ice
earlier will help form strong relationships that can be helpful later.

If the organization is open to change, help them figure out all the things
that probably need to change, but haven’t because, “this is the way we’ve
always done it.”

Document your new learnings as you onboard, and update onboarding materials to
help those that follow you.

~~~
smarri
Great advice thank you

